# Jaraden Dog Carrier...in LOVE



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So I was browsing some new dog carriers for fun and I landed upon the Jaraden Soho carrier and I am in love! I'm surprised I haven't seen it before...

Does anyone have one of these? I would love to hear some reviews!

I comes in black, brown, silver, yellow, and green. It looks like a normal purse and has so much storage as well as a cushioned pad on the bottom. Also, I think it's airline approved!

I think I would buy the silver one and maybe tie a scarf of one side for some character?

What do y'all think??? 

LUXURY DOG CARRIERS! Jaraden SoHo Pet Carrier Metallic Silver at Yuppy Puppy!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i love it !!! i have had my eye on that carrier, in the same color .

i know where you can get it for around 35 dollars less . if your interested let me know


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

me and silver do not go...but the carrier is cute  i think i saw this one on ebay too while i was browsing along for carriers


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

The word "pleather" killed it for me, I can't do anything fabric, fibre etc. that's not natural, anything else is like fingernails on a chalkboard for me.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It's definitely cute! But I ain't one to spend $165 on pleather! $35 sounds like steal, though!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LittleGemma said:


> It's definitely cute! But I ain't one to spend $165 on pleather! $35 sounds like steal, though!



nooo. not 35 for the carrier. 35 dollars less than what posh puppy is selling theres for


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would rather have a real leather carrier, but the only ones I like start at $500 and up, so If I'm going to spend that kind of $$$ I would rather buy a Gucci one. 

Have you seen real leather ones for less???


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

elaina said:


> i love it !!! i have had my eye on that carrier, in the same color .
> 
> i know where you can get it for around 35 dollars less . if your interested let me know


Please share!!! I'm torn between black or silver. I have a black n grey stripes juicy couture tote style carrier already. (and a leopard one I need to sell bc I never use it)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> Please share!!! I'm torn between black or silver. I have a black n grey stripes juicy couture tote style carrier already. (and a leopard one I need to sell bc I never use it)


i will message you with the info because its a lady that sells them on a different doggie forum and i dont think they like us posting other forums websites on here. 
many people have them over there and are getting excellent reviews.
and i have that material in a Kwiggy Bo carrier and it was worth it. doesnt feel cheap at all. 
i agree, i'd rather have a leather one also but they are way too expensive.


----------



## Winston's Mom (Jun 21, 2012)

Wow.... Thats an expencive Bag. Its cute but I will stick to mine.....lol


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

I thought these were kinda cute:

Stylish Faux Leather Pocketed Dog Purse Carrier Pink or Black 10 x 6 x 15 NWT | eBay


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oohhhh I like that! I have one from juicy that is kinda similar w the two pockets. I just bought a scarf the other day to tie around it for some added character!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oohhhh I like that! I have one from juicy that is kinda similar w the two pockets. I just bought a scarf the other day to tie around it for some added character!


Cute! How big is that? I wonder cause I didn't know what size purse I'd need to carry both Luna and Zeus around.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm not sure but it's a good size. I can fit Leo and Lola in there. If I had to guess, I'd say it's 16-18" by 8-10" by 8-10". Let me see if I can google the dimensions


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was close:
16" long, 11" tall, and 8" deep
Says it holds 10-12 lbs.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmm, I'm not sure but it's a good size. I can fit Leo and Lola in there. If I had to guess, I'd say it's 16-18" by 8-10" by 8-10". Let me see if I can google the dimensions


How big are Leo and Lola weight wise?

Zeus is like 3 lbs, and someone said Luna was charting to be maybe between 4-6.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> So I was browsing some new dog carriers for fun and I landed upon the Jaraden Soho carrier and I am in love! I'm surprised I haven't seen it before...
> 
> Does anyone have one of these? I would love to hear some reviews!
> 
> ...



Jaraden is a good brand. I love their "Mon Ami" carrier. The one you like is
cute too. My favorite carrier right now is the Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe, I have the
gold one. No it's not leather, I love but can't afford leather(they are all around
500$ +), but it is VERY well made, extremely comfortable on my shoulder
(which is important because I have a bad back), and is roomy & cozy for the
pups as well. Mine is pretty flashy, I'm a flashy girl, but these also come in
black, brown, even silver. 

Kwigy.Bo : Shop : Alex Luxe - Gold : KB-890 :


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> How big are Leo and Lola weight wise?
> 
> Zeus is like 3 lbs, and someone said Luna was charting to be maybe between 4-6.


Lola weighs 5lbs and Leo is 3.5-4lbs. I'll try to get a pick of them in it together tonight!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Jaraden is a good brand. I love their "Mon Ami" carrier. The one you like is
> cute too. My favorite carrier right now is the Kwigy Bo Alex Luxe, I have the
> gold one. No it's not leather, I love but can't afford leather(they are all around
> 500$ +), but it is VERY well made, extremely comfortable on my shoulder
> ...


I've seen those Kwigy Bo ones, and I love the gray one! I like the mon ami also, but I have that juicy one that is kinda similar (tote style w 2 pockets). Maybe I should look into a gray Kwigy Bo!! <3


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Lola weighs 5lbs and Leo is 3.5-4lbs. I'll try to get a pick of them in it together tonight!


Yay! Thanks!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LS, if U have time, can u post a pic of you wearing it? I wanna get an idea of how it sits! Thanks doll!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> LS, if U have time, can u post a pic of you wearing it? I wanna get an idea of how it sits! Thanks doll!



Hmm...Noooooo.  I ain't posting pics of me sexy self on here! :toothy9:

BUT I do have pics of it stored somewhere with Chanel in it, if you like to see.
I must tell you though, I have the "Grande" version, the large one, because
Chanel is 8 lbs, I needed a big carrier. This is one of the reasons I chose it.
Many carriers online will say "up to 10lbs", but it's bs, unless you want your
dog to feel like a sardine in there. But the large Kwigy Bo is actually very roomy,
I now use it for both Chanel & Bella together, and still have room for my wallet,
a blanket, a toy and a water bottle.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Lol, ok that works too!! Thanks!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg I could barely get any of them to sit still. Not the best pics

I thought this was funny I asked mojo if he wanted a treat to get his attention and he was trying to beg in the bag


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Stopped at my local dog boutique and they had a Jarden soho bag in stock! Not the color I would choose, but it was gorgeous! Yes the leather is not real, however you cannot tell, it looks beautiful in person! The cushioned pad is so thick and comfy. I think I want one now!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I LOVE that green color! I am so dragging my feet on buying a purse type carrier- this one is on the top of my list, they carry it at a local store and I have looked at it a few times but they didn't have it in the green.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow love it! Even though the colour wouldn't be for me. But I like the general look of it. Really nice.


----------

